# TPMS CAL message in lower left corner



## howell7272 (Jun 20, 2020)

I had new tires put on and the Service Tire Pressure System warning came up after the install. I can't get it to show the RESET choice. I disconnected the battery for 10 and now when it start I get CAL in the lower left corner of the TPMS screen but nothing else on the screen. Did the tire installer screw something up or does it just require the relearn tool to fix. I tried the ON/START method and holding down the SET button but I never get the 2 horn beeps to start the process.


----------



## Fireworks234 (Jan 4, 2018)

Two different things in your question. First, the TPMS need to be relearned to fix that. Second, the CAL in the screen relates to the Compass. Go in circles in a parking lot (or just drive normally for a while) and that will recalibrate back to showing directions again.


----------

